# Finding a Mini for show.



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm getting a conformation/agility/therapy dog in a few years, and I'm leaning towards a Mini. I would like to show in the UKC over the AKC, and while I ultimately want healthy and well tempered over a preferred color, I do like reds, silvers, and parti colors if I can find them. Distance is no problem, I'm willing to travel to get my perfect dog, as long as the breeder resides somewhere within the continental US. Thanks!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

How far are you from SoCal? Noriko Poodles - New Litter


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm in Texas, so a little ways away. But, I said I would be willing to travel. 

I forgot to mention, I don't need a puppy right now (actually, I can't take a puppy for a couple of years), so I don't necessarily need a breeder that has a litter on the ground. I just feel it is important to talk with breeders and form a relationship before you get a puppy from them. That way, they know you and you know them, and you can be sure that you like their lines.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

For your situation I might suggest you attend a few AKC shows and watch the minis. That way you can get a feel for what you like plus meet the breeders, too. I know several mini breeders around SoCal, too. I am getting a mini for show in January.


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

That is something that I've been trying to do. I've been to a couple of shows and have spoken to people involved in other breeds that I'm interested in. There's actually a show on December 8th that I plan on attending. But, I find it very difficult figuring out a good time to approach the handlers, since everyone is so busy. Maybe y'all could help me with that, what is a good time to talk with people about their dogs?


----------

